# Ferry Crossing



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi 

I am calling upon you lovely people for some help and advice! My hubby and I might drive over in August but having never done it before I am at a bit of a less with ferry crossings etc! I think that in an ideal world we'd do UK-Santander because I don't relish the drive from Calais! Can anyone recommed a good company to book with please?
Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tootsie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am calling upon you lovely people for some help and advice! My hubby and I might drive over in August but having never done it before I am at a bit of a less with ferry crossings etc! I think that in an ideal world we'd do UK-Santander because I don't relish the drive from Calais! Can anyone recommed a good company to book with please?
> Thanks


Ive done the Portsmouth / Bilbao route with P&O, that was OK
Whats your final destination?


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive done the Portsmouth / Bilbao route with P&O, that was OK
> Whats your final destination?


Thanks Stravinsky. I hadn't thought of Bilbao. Is Bilbao or Santander nearer to the Costa Blanca? Final destination is looking likely to be Elche.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tootsie said:


> Thanks Stravinsky. I hadn't thought of Bilbao. Is Bilbao or Santander nearer to the Costa Blanca? Final destination is looking likely to be Elche.


Bilbao, but only slightly.
I did the drive last Christmas, its mainly motorway / dual carriageway.If I remember correctly it was about a 9 hour drive


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Bilbao, but only slightly.
> I did the drive last Christmas, its mainly motorway / dual carriageway.If I remember correctly it was about a 9 hour drive



Ooh that's not too bad is it!! I shall have a look on the P&O website! Thanks for your help :clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

And just to make your choice a bit harder I would also have a look at Brittany Ferries for the Portsmouth - Santander route. I've done that one a few times now and reckon it's pretty good.
This site is handy > Eurotunnel and cross channel ferries at discount prices on one site - book online

Have fun:yo:



Doggy


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all! However, I didn't realise how blooming expensive it was to cross by ferry, £700-800! Unless I am doing something wrong which is more than possible


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tootsie said:


> Thanks all! However, I didn't realise how blooming expensive it was to cross by ferry, £700-800! Unless I am doing something wrong which is more than possible


Ooh! seems like there's a rabbit away there somewhere, it only cost us about £370.
That was for two people, a dog & a Luton Van. (we came over in mid April)


Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope! I've just had a quick look mesel & the fare was over £800!!!
They really load it on for peak times eh



Doggy


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Nope! I've just had a quick look mesel & the fare was over £800!!!
> They really load it on for peak times eh
> Doggy


I know, it is shocking isn't it!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Plymouth-Santander is quite a bit shorter and quicker by ferry than Portsmouth-Bilbao.

The road across to Costa Blanca is mostly very good and new, with very little traffic and hardly any tolls.

Best book direct by phone and card with P&O Portsmouth or Britanny.

I normally have no problem booking the day before travel and getting a Ref. number to board, however if its peak period it may be best to book a little ahead.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

A good alternative is Portsmouth-St Malo by Britanny ferries.
It knocks quite a lot of the driving distance and time through France.
You have the benefit of an overnight sleep and rest in a cabin.
The road down the West side of France is normally very quiet and you continue past Bordeaux,San Sebastian, Pamplona and Zaragosa to Valencia on excellent roads mostly toll free on the Spanish side.
Its the route I normally use and since the new toll free road on the Spanish side has recently been completed, its fast and easy.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I also was looking at coming to spain via ferry. We are from Ireland so the only ferry is to france, if we want to go to santander we have to leave from portsmouth or plymouth, and a return fare for car and 2 passengers was £717 in aug/sep. Why are our ferries so expensive? I have just returned from Vancouver Canada and went on a ferry to Vancouver Island which is 1hour 30 mins cost us with car return $120 the same route larne/stranraer is so much more expensive why????


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Try Roedby- Puttgarden. 30 minutes single for a wallet-sucking 118 euros!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Try Roedby- Puttgarden. 30 minutes single for a wallet-sucking 118 euros!


Hi Steve, I have never heard of these places where are they? and what is the name of the Liner
regards djam:confused2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Denmark - Germany .... you are unlikely to use them to get to Spain!


----------

